# HHI Must Do Restaurants.



## Kenrabs (Dec 1, 2007)

Leaving in a couple weeks for the Marriott's Grande Ocean resort over X-Mass. What are some restaurants that we should visit? We enjoy most everything from Italian to Mexican and Steak to Seafood. Does anyone know what the cost of renting bikes at the resort is?


----------



## Dave M (Dec 1, 2007)

Unless there has been a fee increase in the past few months, Grande Ocean bikes rent for $10 per day or $25 per week. See this thread for more info.

See this thread for some great restaurants and some commentary.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Dec 2, 2007)

for BBQ-Sticky Fingers-near Redfish. If you signup online for their club and use HH as the main restuarant you'll get a free coupon for an appetizer. Like 8-10 chicken wings or free dessert.

 Redfish is very different and nice selection. Huge wine selection. We loved lunch there.

for Seafood-Bonefish in Fresh Market Plaza Opens at 4pm and a nice atmosphere.

for Italian-Frankie Bones in Main Street Plaza(nice lunch, atmosphere,mid price point,red leather booths and pics of Sinatra on the wall)

www.hhidining.com  Menus,directions and pricing.


There are many grocers on the island but my favorite is Fresh Market next to Bonefish ,it's like a Whole Foods. Lots of to go items that are freshly made and actually tasty. Deli and butcher on site.

Have a wonderful trip. I can't wait to return to HH next year. We love that place.


----------



## Kenrabs (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info. This is our first time going to HHI and don't know what to expect. Sometimes that can make for the best vacations.


----------



## nerodog (Dec 2, 2007)

*HHI eats*

HI, Love the Santa Fe Grille for MExican... SIgnes Bakery for goodies and Rendez vous cafe for a nice French meal for lunch... good food !! Also like Charlies L'etoile... if you need locations let me  know... you will love HHI!


----------



## hajjah (Dec 2, 2007)

Kenrabs:  Thanks for this posting.  We will be at the MGO in December as well.  I did get a few suggestions a while back when I posted with questions.  This is a good update.  We have not been to HHI in years and are hoping for nice weather.


----------



## Deb from NC (Dec 2, 2007)

We love Red Fish or Truffles for a nice (but not that expensive) dinner.  And for the best grouper sandwich on the island, go to Captain Woodys!


----------



## MarTN (Dec 2, 2007)

We like Truffles for lunch... much less crowded... although you may not have to worry about that.


----------



## Pat H (Dec 2, 2007)

Sunset Grille is excellent. They don't have a big menu but the food is delicious.


----------



## Poette (Dec 2, 2007)

If you like Greek and want a good gyro, try It's Greek to Me.  We also love Stacks for breakfast and Giuseppes in Shelter Cove for pizza.


----------



## somerville (Dec 2, 2007)

Sage Room is one of our favorite restaurants.  It is hidden back in a strip mall not far from Grande Ocean.  Great food.


----------



## Janette (Dec 2, 2007)

Kenny B's has very good inexpensive seafood and take outs. The place is a hole in the wall in the Bi-lo shopping center on Pope near Coligny(and GO). Kenny worked at the superdome and offers some good cajun food along with fried seafood baskets. His breakfast buffet on Sat and Sun is very good. This is VERY casual dining. You order at the counter and then they bring your food to you. A basket with a combination of two choices of seafood is about $10. He also worked for the University of Georgia so all the decor consist of DAWGS and New Orleans. We'll try for good weather for you. Today was near 70 but it is cooling to 60's the rest of the week. We may even have to bring plants in for the night tomorrow. We REALLY need rain in the SE.


----------



## holdem (Dec 2, 2007)

Wild Wings is fun if your looking for............well, wings.


----------



## Kenrabs (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the choices, will we have any problems with restaurants being seasonal?


----------



## Dave M (Dec 3, 2007)

Although a few restaurants close for a week or two sometime during the slow season, most will be open. I'm at HHI now and my favorite restaurant, Sunset Grille, is closed for 10 days. So I went to another favorite - but much different - place, Wild Wings, to watch multiple NFL games simultaneously yesterday! Lots of yummy unhealthy junk food, too!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 3, 2007)

nerodog said:


> HI, Love the Santa Fe Grille for MExican



You have to try Santa Fe Cafe. It was one of the best dining experiences we ever had. A little pricey, but the food was to die for. To say its Mexican is alittle inaccurate, as it is more Southwest with a stylish flair. I had a grouper dish with southwest seasonings, that was other-worldly. And I know a good meal when I see one, because my wife comes from a family of top chefs, so I'm spoiled, and this place delivered - big time. 

Others in my party had the steak and other the pork dish, and they were all incredible. Go before 7pm and have a happy hour margarita. 

Regards.
Joe


----------



## breezylawn (Dec 3, 2007)

We will be in HHI over Xmas too.........aside from dining and golf........does anyone have any suggestions?  A day trip to Charleston?  We've already done Savannah..........thanks.


----------



## Janette (Dec 3, 2007)

We rarely have restaurant closings. The area off island is too developed for places to close. A day trip to Charleston would be nice if you haven't been there. Walking on the beach, biking, reading a good book while sitting by the ocean, checking the outlet malls for deals, relaxing. Go to Southbeach if you are lonely for northern climate. They have fake snow falling.


----------



## luv2vacation (Dec 4, 2007)

breezylawn said:


> We will be in HHI over Xmas too.........aside from dining and golf........does anyone have any suggestions?



*I'm sooo jealous*.  This is the first time in five years that we _won't_ be there for the week between Xmas & New Years'.  (Ah, school calendars this year didn't match up to timeshare weeks  :annoyed:  and I won't miss Xmas Eve at home with my family.  Oh well, we'll be back next year!!)  I agree with Janette.  I could spend the week just riding my bike and walking on the beach - the weather in HH is great for those things this time of year.  Swimming in the pool followed by a dip in the hot tub is fun too.  The Marriott pools are usually nicely heated (I think only 1 outdoor is heated at GO and the indoor).  We usually swim every day.

We also find most restaurants are open, none are crowded, so you don't ever have to wait for a table.  Not like the summer!  There's a new place in the group of restaurants and bars down by the main Sea Pines gate, right next to HH Brew Co.  I can't think of name right now (it's late, I'm tired).  When it comes to me, I'll post it (or I'll ask Hubby and post it   ).  Anyway they had great ribs and many half-price appetizers at Happy Hour.  We really liked it there and the food was very good and very reasonably priced.  Used to _love_ HH Brew Co. but haven't been there since it reopened and have heard some not-so-good things about it.  I second Frankie Bones - they used to have a great early bird special too.  Check it out.  I like the Brick Oven Cafe.  Food is good and they also have a good Happy Hour special there with half-price appetizers at the bar and a huge martini list.  A favorite for seafood is Hudson's on the bay.  It's way up the north end of the island.  Also, when we're just looking for a casual, relaxed, inexpensive-but-good meal, we like Reilly's Pub.  There's one at each end of the island but we have only ever been to the north end (tend to stay up that way more often).  And like Dave said, Wild Wings is always fun and the wings, sandwiches, and dips are good.  Not a place to go for conversation, though, as it is usually quite noisy there.

And there are some great bargains to be had, especially in the days after Xmas.  There's a great Hallmark store up by the Barnes & Noble, right next to Walgreens (Indigo Run shopping center where Walmart and Publix are, but up in the strip near 278).  I go there every year after Xmas and always get lots of great bargains, including some great half-price Hallmark ornaments.  Bath & Body Works in the Shelter Cove Mall is another favorite for after-Xmas buys.

Mostly we just relax (biking and walking are relaxing to me, Hubby loves golf) and enjoy the gorgeous weather, glad to be out of the freezing northern temperatures!!


----------



## bobcat (Dec 4, 2007)

luv2vacation said:


> *I'm sooo jealous*.  This is the first time in five years that we _won't_ be there for the week between Xmas & New Years'.  (Ah, school calendars this year didn't match up to timeshare weeks  :annoyed:  and I won't miss Xmas Eve at home with my family.  Oh well, we'll be back next year!!)  I agree with Janette.  I could spend the week just riding my bike and walking on the beach - the weather in HH is great for those things this time of year.  Swimming in the pool followed by a dip in the hot tub is fun too.  The Marriott pools are usually nicely heated (I think only 1 outdoor is heated at GO and the indoor).  We usually swim every day.
> 
> We also find most restaurants are open, none are crowded, so you don't ever have to wait for a table.  Not like the summer!  There's a new place in the group of restaurants and bars down by the main Sea Pines gate, right next to HH Brew Co.  I can't think of name right now (it's late, I'm tired).  When it comes to me, I'll post it (or I'll ask Hubby and post it   ).  Anyway they had great ribs and many half-price appetizers at Happy Hour.  We really liked it there and the food was very good and very reasonably priced.  Used to _love_ HH Brew Co. but haven't been there since it reopened and have heard some not-so-good things about it.  I second Frankie Bones - they used to have a great early bird special too.  Check it out.  I like the Brick Oven Cafe.  Food is good and they also have a good Happy Hour special there with half-price appetizers at the bar and a huge martini list.  A favorite for seafood is Hudson's on the bay.  It's way up the north end of the island.  Also, when we're just looking for a casual, relaxed, inexpensive-but-good meal, we like Reilly's Pub.  There's one at each end of the island but we have only ever been to the north end (tend to stay up that way more often).  And like Dave said, Wild Wings is always fun and the wings, sandwiches, and dips are good.  Not a place to go for conversation, though, as it is usually quite noisy there.
> 
> ...


     You can also try Alexanders in Palmetto Dunes 8437854999 and ask for a table overlooking the canal.


----------



## Jestjoan (Dec 4, 2007)

*I don't know when this was last updated.........*

http://www.sallys-place.com/food/dining_directory/north_america/hilton_head.htm

Hey, where's JME, one of our HHI experts? Search for his HHI restaurant info.


----------



## Carol C (Dec 4, 2007)

MOXJO7282 said:


> You have to try Santa Fe Cafe. It was one of the best dining experiences we ever had. A little pricey, but the food was to die for. To say its Mexican is alittle inaccurate, as it is more Southwest with a stylish flair. I had a grouper dish with southwest seasonings, that was other-worldly. And I know a good meal when I see one, because my wife comes from a family of top chefs, so I'm spoiled, and this place delivered - big time.
> 
> Others in my party had the steak and other the pork dish, and they were all incredible. Go before 7pm and have a happy hour margarita.
> 
> ...



+1. Santa Fe Cafe is my fave on HHI. Lunch is very reasonable, and you still get the same quality as dinnertime. I love that creamy 3-color soup they draw the desert scene on. Very pretty...and very yummy!


----------



## Kenrabs (Dec 4, 2007)

Looks like we wont be starving.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Dave M*

Hi Dave,

Are you at Waterside this week?  -

My wife and I are at Grande Ocean till Saturday.

Really enjoying our visit.

Best Regards,

Richard


----------



## Dave M (Dec 4, 2007)

No, I was closing on my new home purchase there yesterday. I flew back last night and was back at work today. 

Enjoy your week. GO is the best (IMNSHO)! 

NS = "not so"


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 4, 2007)

Dave,

Congrats on your new home purchase!  Is it on HHI? 

We're thinking seriously of retiring in this area in about 5 years.  We love it too.


Richard


----------



## Dave M (Dec 5, 2007)

It's in Sun City. I'll move down this coming summer. One reason why was never more evident to me than in the last few days. I left 70-degree weather in SC on Monday to return to snow on the ground and temps in the teens here at home Monday night! 

There are several TUGgers, especially Janette and Ann-Marie, who own in Sun City and have been very generous of their time and knowledge over the past few years, making my decision and the construction/closing process much easier than it might have been.


----------



## Janette (Dec 5, 2007)

It was cool last night so we brought in the plants. It went up to almost 70 today and should be in the 70's the next week. In addition to good weather, a beach nearby, wonderful restaurants, the life style and friendships of neighbors can't be beat. We look forward to your joining us Dave.


----------



## STLmom (Dec 10, 2007)

*A Must*

You have to try the SeaShack restaraunt while in HHI.  It is an extremely casual place, very small, and a secret (mostly only locals know about it!) The seafood is RIGHT out of the ocean and so delicious.  Make sure you give it a try for lunch.  You wont be dissapointed.  Also....if you are looking for a good breakfast place, try Skillets cafe in Coligny plaza....YUM


----------



## pcgirl54 (Dec 11, 2007)

Congratulations Dave-easy choice isn't it. We live south of Boston. Ice storms this week and 20 degrees or 60-70 degrees in Hilton Head. I have visited Janette and Tom a few years ago. Janette has a lovely home.

We plan to relocate to HH in 2 years. Lived in Mass all my life, love the seafood and the New England charm but the winter is not my cup of tea. There is just something about that island that pulls me back.


----------



## bobcat (Dec 11, 2007)

pcgirl54 said:


> Congratulations Dave-easy choice isn't it. We live south of Boston. Ice storms this week and 20 degrees or 60-70 degrees in Hilton Head. I have visited Janette and Tom a few years ago. Janette has a lovely home.
> 
> We plan to relocate to HH in 2 years. Lived in Mass all my life, love the seafood and the New England charm but the winter is not my cup of tea. There is just something about that island that pulls me back.



PCGIRL54,   Our temps were better then HH. HH is about 280 miles South of us. On Mon 78 ,  Tues 79 and it will be 82 on WED. We have the windows open, people wear tee shirts and shorts and you see no snow shovels.  Golf courses were packed. Tourists all over the place. You still can have great seafood where we live. Go down to the docks and buy fresh right from the boats. Go to the beach and watch the boats catch shrimp.


----------

